# Ayudar (pronunciación)



## ChocolateLover

Hola a todos:

¿Me pueden decir si el verbo ayudar tiene un triptongo con las letras "ayu" por favor?

¿Me pueden corregir todos los errores, por favor?

Muchas gracias


----------



## _Mozart_

NO. la Y forma diptongo o triptongo sólo al final de la palabra, como por ejemplo Urug*uay*.

Por cierto, no hay errores...


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

¿Se pronuncia como "a-y-u-dar?"

Gracias


----------



## oeset

Hola ChocolateLover:
¿A qué te refieres con la pronunciación? ¿Quieres saber si la "y" se pronuncia como la vocal "i"? No, se pronuncia a-yu-dar.
En el caso que menciona Mozart sí tienes que pronunciarlo como la vocal "i". U-ru-gu-a-y(=i).
Aunque lo mejor es escucharlo para percibir la diferencia.


----------



## MrsMojo

No sé si te "ayudaré" pero, la "y" en "a-yu-dar" se pronuncia parecido al "you" en inglés= /a-you-dar/


----------



## Outsider

No se considera triptongo, porque la "y" de "ayudar" se pronuncia como consonante. Un triptongo es una secuencia de tres vocales.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas

La "y" y la "u" forman un diptongo, ¿verdad?



> No sé si te "ayudaré" pero, la "y" en "a-yu-dar" se pronuncia parecido al "you" en inglés= /a-you-dar/


 
Si, eso me ayuda mucho.  Pensaba que pronunciaba mal la palabra porque la u española suena como oo, ¿verdad? Y pensaba que decia la u inglesa pero ya que la "y" y la "un" forman un diptongo ayudar suena como "ay-you-dar" ¿no? Es lo mismo en "ayuda" (ay-you-da) ¿no?

Gracias


----------



## Outsider

ChocolateLover said:


> La "y" y la "u" forman un diptongo, ¿verdad?


Forman lo que se llama en la gramática tradicional un diptongo creciente. Pero, en términos fonéticos, los dichos "diptongos crecientes" son secuencias semivocal + vocal. Así que, estrictamente hablando, tampoco son diptongos.



ChocolateLover said:


> Si, eso me ayuda mucho.  Pensaba que pronunciaba mal la palabra porque la u española suena como oo, ¿verdad? Y pensaba que decia la u inglesa pero ya que la "y" y la "un" forman un diptongo ayudar suena como "ay-you-dar" ¿no? Es lo mismo en "ayuda" (ay-you-da) ¿no?


Hay un sólo sonido "y" en español: a-"you"-dar, a-"you"-da.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas
> 
> La "y" y la "u" forman un diptongo, ¿verdad?
> 
> 
> 
> Si, eso me ayuda mucho.  Pensaba que pronunciaba mal la palabra porque la u española suena como oo, ¿verdad? Y pensaba que decia la u inglesa pero ya que la "y" y la "un" forman un diptongo ayudar suena como "ay-you-dar" ¿no? Es lo mismo en "ayuda" (ay-you-da) ¿no?
> 
> Gracias


 
No hay triptongo, como ya han dicho arriba los chicos. Respecto a la pronunciación de la palabra, no me suena lo que me dice, no comprendí mucho. Sabe, es curioso, pero yo a leer el título de su hilo pensé que su duda había surgido porque Ud. estaba pronunciando la y de ayuda, como una i latina: ¡aiuda!

Saludos.


----------



## L4ut4r0

Outsider said:


> Hay un sólo sonido "y" en español: a-"you"-dar, a-"you"-da.



En España y México /a-ju-dár/, /a-ju-da/. /j/ es una semivocal muy similar a la de la palabra "you", y parecida a la vocal /i/.

En Argentina, por otra parte, está bastante lejos de un diptongo: /a-ʃu-dar/, /a-ʒu-dar/ (ashudar, azhudar).

En Chile no sé que sonido es (se parece a una /ʒ/). En todo caso no se parece a una /i/.

Por lo demás la "y" ortográfica tiene dos sonidos. El consonántico, que ya vimos y como vocal: /ca-réi/, /sa-mu-rái/. 

La palabra ayayay tiene ambos sonidos /a-ja-jái/.

¿Los argentinos dicen /a-ʃa-ʃái/ o /ai-ai-ái/?


----------



## Outsider

L4ut4r0 said:


> En España y México /a-ju-dár/, /a-ju-da/. /j/ es una semivocal muy similar a la de la palabra "you", y parecida a la vocal /i/.


La /j/ tampoco es una vocal.



L4ut4r0 said:


> Por lo demás la "y" ortográfica tiene dos sonidos. El consonántico, que ya vimos y como vocal: /ca-réi/, /sa-mu-rái/.


Claro, ¡pero hablábamos de la palabra "ayudar"!


----------



## L4ut4r0

Outsider said:


> La /j/ tampoco es una vocal.


Es una semivocal, algo se parece a la /i/.



Outsider said:


> Claro, ¡pero hablábamos de la palabra "ayudar"!



Yo creo que Chocolate Lover pensaba en ay-u-dar.


----------



## Outsider

L4ut4r0 said:


> Yo creo que Chocolate Lover pensaba en ay-u-dar.


Puede que sí.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos

Las respuestas fueron muy útiles (en este caso escribiría "fueron" y no eran, verdad?)

Gracias

Saludos


----------



## Outsider

ChocolateLover said:


> Las respuestas fueron muy útiles (en este caso escribiría "fueron" y no eran, verdad?)


Sí, está bien. 

P.S. Para ser totalmente claro, en la mayoría de las variedades del español, el sonido de la "y" de "ayudar", etc., no es exactamente lo mismo que lo de la "y" en el inglés "you". El sonido español es una fricativa sonora, que puede oír aquí (el símbolo semejante a una "j"), mientras el sonido inglés es la _glide_ "j" aquí. Tal vez sea por eso que imaginó que oía "ay-yudar". La diferencia entre los dos sonidos es poco importante.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias 

Para formar una regla, normalmente si la letras "a" y "y" están cerca de cada una se forman un diptongo y suena como la palabra exclamativa !Ay! pero si sigue una "u" la "y" y la "u" se juntan, ¿verdad?

Gracias


----------



## Outsider

Es eso:

ay --> diptongo, como "eye" en inglés
ya --> consonante + vocal (diptongo creciente), como "ya" en "yard"


----------



## L4ut4r0

ChocolateLover said:


> Para formar una regla, normalmente si la letras "a" y "y" están cerca de cada una (*) se forman un diptongo y suena como la palabra exclamativa !Ay!



(*) Y al final de la palabra. Lo que antes se escribía "caymán" ahora se escribe "caimán".


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos



> ay --> diptongo, como "eye" en inglés
> ya --> consonante + vocal (diptongo creciente), como "ya" en "yard"


 
¿Para estos ejemplos se considera que *formen* diptongos? ¿Sería "formen" verdad?

Cayer (¿la "a" y la "y" se juntan o la "y" y la "e" se juntan? Yo creo que el segundo es cierto)
Vaya (¿la "y" y la "a" se juntan no la "a" y la "y", ¿verdad?)
Ayudar(es lo mismo para la de arriba, ¿no?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Outsider

ChocolateLover said:


> ¿Para estos ejemplos se considera que *formen* diptongos? ¿Sería "formen" verdad [¿tal vez quería decir "correcto"?]?
> 
> Cayer (¿la "a" y la "y" se juntan o la "y" y la "e" se juntan? Yo creo que el segundo es cierto)
> Vaya (¿la "y" y la "a" se juntan no la "a" y la "y", ¿verdad?)
> Ayudar(es lo mismo que la de arriba, ¿no?


Espere por confirmación de los hispanohablantes, pero creo que es así:

ca-yer;
vay-a;
a-yu-dar.​Existe el diptongo "ay" en "vaya". Las otras palabras no tienen diptongos.
Fíjese que la formación o no formación de diptongo depende de la posición del acento en la palabra (lo he subrayado).


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

> Espere por confirmación de los hispanohablantes, pero creo que es así:
> 
> ca-yer;
> vay-a;
> a-yu-dar.​Existe el diptongo "ay" en "vaya". Las otras palabras no tienen diptongos.
> Fíjese que la formación o no formación de diptongo depende de la posición del acento en la palabra (lo he subrayado).


 
¿Algún hispanohablante puede confirmar esto, por favor?

!Muchas gracias!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

ChocolateLover said:


> ¿Algún hispanohablante puede confirmar esto, por favor?


Entiendo que quieres la separación en sílabas. No existe cayer, es caer.

Caer: ca-er
Vaya: va-ya
Ayudar: a-yu-dar

Dos vocales abiertas (_"a"_, _"e"_, u _"o"_) seguidas se separan en distintas sílabas.

Aerógrafo: a-e-ró-gra-fo
Veo: ve-o
Ahorro: a-ho-rro

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Un saludo


----------



## LittleBlueAngel

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> Saludos


Se forma de tres vocales, una débil o cerrada en medio (i-u) y una abierta o fuerte (a-e-o) al principio y al final del triptongo.

Por ejemplo:
Cuauhtemoc (Personaje Histórico de México)
Cuautepec (Una localidad del Estado de México)


----------



## LittleBlueAngel

No hay problema,para servirles


----------



## LittleBlueAngel

ChocolateLover said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> ¿Me pueden decir si el verbo ayudar tiene un triptongo con las letras "ayu" por favor?
> 
> ¿Me pueden corregir todos los errores, por favor?
> 
> Muchas gracias


  Hasta donde to se no se puede formar un triptongo con "y" en meio de una palabra, solo como te mencione, al principio y al final una vocal fuerte o abierta(a-e-o) y en medio una debil o cerrada (i-u)


----------



## LittleBlueAngel

ChocolateLover said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> ¿Me pueden decir si el verbo ayudar tiene un triptongo con las letras "ayu" por favor?
> 
> ¿Me pueden corregir todos los errores, por favor?
> 
> Muchas gracias


----------



## LittleBlueAngel

ca-yer;que quieren decir aqui???
vay-a; lo correcto es va-ya
a-yu-dar. este si esta bien.

Soy mexicana, no se en otras parstes, pero aqui los triptongos no incluyen la "y"


----------



## LittleBlueAngel

ayudar no es triptongo, lo puedes leer como /alludar/
 la "y" se pronuncia como /ll/ en ese verbo


----------



## MadGato

¡Vaya lío diptonguero que se está armando aquí!
Un diptongo no es más que la unión de dos vocales débiles, o una vocal fuerte con una débil. Son vocales fuertes o abiertas: A, E, O y son vocales débiles o cerradas: I, U.
- Diptongo: Bui-tre, ciu-dad.
- Diptongo creciente: tie-rra, pio-jo, fuego.
- Diptongo decreciente: pau-sa, pai-saje.
El diptongo se rompe cuando la vocal débil está acentuada, formándose entonces un HIATO. Por ejemplo: Rí-o. Aquí no hay diptongo.
La Y solo hace diptongos o triptongos cuando va al final de la palabra, pues tiene sonido de vocal /i/, en cualquier otro caso se comporta como consonante y no forma diptongos. Su pronunciación es similar a la de /j/ en la palabras inglesas jacket, pijam...
Espero haber ayudado.
Un saludo.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos

Saludos


----------

